# My attic grow room construction



## bryant228 (Jan 16, 2009)

This has been in the planning stages for almost a 1 1/2 year. You can see my first post about it here: 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/29436-attic-grow-room-debate.html

I'll give a quick summary. My wife and I just tired to looking for it. My wife and I both professionals, so it's always been hard hooking up with pot. I wouldn't say were are heavy smokers, just in the evenings during weekdays and all day on the weekends  And to be honest, the weed we get is always brick, swag weed. It does it's job but........its fucking swag! 

The planning started some time ago. And the construction began back in november. I would not recomend that everyone try this. My attic is trussed and was never meant to have a habital room up there. I've been involved in construction all my life and been designing buildings for 12 years now. I'll try and explain the building process per picture in the next posts. Below is a JPEG of the design.


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 16, 2009)

Below are pics of the construction. Pics 1 and 2 are of the attic space before construction. It was pretty messy up there.


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 16, 2009)

the best part about growing in your attic is you can simply exhaust directly from your attic fan and drawl in fresh air from your eve's . my only concern is that during summer months you'll need a portable A/C wich you should be able to find on Craigslist for pretty damn cheap!! Subscribed.....


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 16, 2009)

Pics 3 and 4 are the start of the construction. My attic was constructed using roof trusses. It was meant for light storage. I decided to install 2x6 joists along side of the 2x4 bottom cords of the trusses. This will make the floor alittle more sturdy and alow me place atleast an R-19 insullation in the floor.


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 16, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> the best part about growing in your attic is you can simply exhaust directly from your attic fan and drawl in fresh air from your eve's . my only concern is that during summer months you'll need a portable A/C wich you should be able to find on Craigslist for pretty damn cheap!! Subscribed.....


Well, I had to install an exhaust vent today. Was not fun hanging on the roof. I needed to vent it away from the house towards the back. My air handler is located right next to the grow room, so the room will be heated and cooled. And I already know I'm going to need a portable AC for the hot summer months. I'm at the end of framing right now. Wait till you see the rest of the pics.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice! I can tell you're an architect; my sister who is one too uses a similar program to do everything, same font and everything!

But what lights are you planning on using? Thats a pretty big area. To cover 36 ft2 for your flowering room with 7,500 lumens/ft2, you'll need either: (2) 1000w HPS's and (1) 400w HPS's, or (4) 600w HPS's. And to cover your 18 ft2 veg room with 6000 lumens/ft2, you'll need either: (2) 600w MH's, or (3) 400w MH's. In both cases, I'd go with the second choice, for more even light coverage and easier heat management.


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 16, 2009)

Pics 5 and 6 show the joists are all installed and the subflooring being installed. Installing those joists were a night mare! It was just hard work. And took alot longer then I anticapated.


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah man. cut another 6" or 7" flex run in from the trunk and steal a little from the air handler. im guessing your air handlers sitting horizontally from the looks of the attic . dont know why i just said that. I'm stoned, sorry. but anyways, do you know what strain you plan on going with? something short obviously, since you're gonna have height issues. if you dont know where to get your seeds at the 2 best websites is attitude.com and dopeseeds.com. they ship to the US and pretty dam fast 1-2 weeks MAX!


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 16, 2009)

Pics 7 and 8 show the flooring is all installed and the framing of the knee walls has begun. It was such a relief to have the floor installed! Just being able to walk from one end to the other.......it was a real milestone. My wife and went out to diner that night to celebrate. She has her job too. She's put her self in charge of finance. And she's good at it! We had a budget placed and she has kept track of every single penny!


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 16, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> Nice! I can tell you're an architect; my sister who is one too uses a similar program to do everything, same font and everything!
> 
> But what lights are you planning on using? Thats a pretty big area. To cover 36 ft2 for your flowering room with 7,500 lumens/ft2, you'll need either: (2) 1000w HPS's and (1) 400w HPS's, or (4) 600w HPS's. And to cover your 18 ft2 veg room with 6000 lumens/ft2, you'll need either: (2) 600w MH's, or (3) 400w MH's. In both cases, I'd go with the second choice, for more even light coverage and easier heat management.


I think I'm going to go with just one 600 watt hps. Cool tube obviously to cut down on heat. My buddy has one and you can put your hand right on the tube. Creates no heat at all.



worm5376 said:


> yeah man. cut another 6" or 7" flex run in from the trunk and steal a little from the air handler. im guessing your air handlers sitting horizontally from the looks of the attic . dont know why i just said that. I'm stoned, sorry. but anyways, do you know what strain you plan on going with? something short obviously, since you're gonna have height issues. if you dont know where to get your seeds at the 2 best websites is attitude.com and dopeseeds.com. they ship to the US and pretty dam fast 1-2 weeks MAX!


My buddy has white rhino and aurora indica cloning right now. And we did order from attitude.


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 16, 2009)

Here are pics of the vent pipe and drain I stalled. The vent pipe was already there for the bath room under the room. I just re-routed it and installed a T joint for a future drain for the sink. That was a bitch also.


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 16, 2009)

Pics 9 and 10 show all the main framing installed. I have to frame in some blocking here and there, but this is pretty much what the room will look like. There is also a pic of where the door will be located going out to my exsting attic stairs which leads down to my garage. And the other pic shows where I'm installing another attic door that will lead right down to my office. It will used mostly in the summer months so I will not have to use the acces door because I'm worried about letting in hot attic air when it opens. Also, I can just leave the attic ladder down that will go to my office and let more fresh cool air up in there.


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 16, 2009)

All I have to do now is finish the framing, rough in my electrical, and rough in my exhaust system for the lights and carbon filter. Then I'm going to insulate the room with R-30. Then I'm just going to place 1/2 foam boards as the walls. Then I have to build a door. Then install the fans and lights and I can start growing. I'll do the sink and secondary attic stairs later on. I just need to get some plants up there ASAP.


----------



## jnuggs (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey bryant, looks like you've got a great start so far! got a nice journal too, keep it up! This is going to be a good one. Looking forward to it. Keep it comin and keep it safe!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 16, 2009)

Good fun to watch the attic conversion and good quality pics.
Best of luck with it


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 16, 2009)

sick shit im on for the ride..... looking forward to the finish......did you go to school to become a architect ??


----------



## jdmlove (Jan 16, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> This has been in the planning stages for almost a 1 1/2 year. You can see my first post about it here:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/29436-attic-grow-room-debate.html
> 
> ...




 got dam you really got this thing down huh......lol nice, subscribed


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments. This has been on the drawing boards for over 10 years, when my wife and I bought the house. Desperation finaly make me get off my ass and start it. I've grown a few crops over the years. Grew about 3 crops in the closet in my office with just fluorescents, start to finish. The buds were small, and you had to train the plants to grow sidesways pretty much, but it was the best pot. Lets hope I can get something up there by feb.


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just an update on the progress so far. Finished up some more framing last week. I can't believe the amount of wood I have up there. It just mainly finished up some blocking. And nailers that I'm going to attached the insulation panels too. Kinda like drywalling, just no heavy drywall. Also got my intake air installed for my cooltube. It will be pulling air from the closet in my office. And got the biggest thorn in my side down, the electrical. I hate messing with electrical, scares the shit out of me. Hooked up 3 outlets to their own individual breaker. I didn't want to push any of the loads coming in there. One outlet will power the fluorescents for veg/cloning and 2 fans. One will power the portable AC unit I might need in the summer time. And the last outlet will power the 600w HPS cool tube. I just have to rough in my HVAC and some other venting and I'm ready for insulation.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 31, 2009)

looking good man ...... i believe you need to take some time off work and finish the room hahaha ..... im not seeing the progress i want to see after 10 days tis tis .......but taking your time will allow you to think of every little thing to make it a good room............i rushed my room a little and now i need to make modifications so take your time to do a good job but dam i want to see that room up and running


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> looking good man ...... i believe you need to take some time off work and finish the room hahaha ..... im not seeing the progress i want to see after 10 days tis tis .......but taking your time will allow you to think of every little thing to make it a good room............i rushed my room a little and now i need to make modifications so take your time to do a good job but dam i want to see that room up and running


I know man. This project has been an undertaking. Over budget and off schedual. My buddy is getting the strains down, and he not ready yet either. I really only have saterdays to work on it. I've got 2 more weekends to get it finished, thats when he'll have some clones for me. I might have to take some vaca time towards the home stretch. But I can end getting closer now!

Just took a quick look at your thread. Looking good! I'll read up on it more tomorrow. And I love the fan box thread. I'll have to look into that. Thanks for the comments. Check back next weekend. Should have the insulation up.


----------



## flamdrags420 (Feb 1, 2009)

Great work bro keep it up!
+ rep


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 1, 2009)

right on man i know were does all the time go i cut my sleep short now so i can get more things done ...... just feels like theres neve enough time ...........well keep up the good work remeber to get out and do somthing fun, working all the time can ware you down after a while............keep up the good work man


----------



## natmoon (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah i am still watching to.
It will be cool to see it all come together in the end


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 2, 2009)

natmoon said:


> Yeah i am still watching to.
> It will be cool to see it all come together in the end


 That is looking very well thought out. If you dont mind me adding my two cents, waterproof the whole floor in your grow. When i used my attic one time had a pretty good water spill..... Think you know the rest. The other would be just go with the 1000 watt if you only have one light, I started with a 600 also.....Will definately watch this grow. keep up the good work.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 2, 2009)

Ultimate said:


> That is looking very well thought out. If you dont mind me adding my two cents, waterproof the whole floor in your grow. When i used my attic one time had a pretty good water spill..... Think you know the rest. The other would be just go with the 1000 watt if you only have one light, I started with a 600 also.....Will definately watch this grow. keep up the good work.


Thats cool dude but its not my attic,lol


----------



## bryant228 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ultimate said:


> That is looking very well thought out. If you dont mind me adding my two cents, waterproof the whole floor in your grow. When i used my attic one time had a pretty good water spill..... Think you know the rest. The other would be just go with the 1000 watt if you only have one light, I started with a 600 also.....Will definately watch this grow. keep up the good work.


Yeah, I got a couple ideas about controlling the potential water spill. I've done a couple grows in my closet some years back. So I know what works and what doesn't.


----------



## bryant228 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, another update. Got my intake vent for the cooltube put in place. Had to make my own flange. Then I saw one online that would have been perfect. I'm going to order a couple for the cooltube exhaust and room exhaust fans. They say they were made for grow tents. See below:
http://www.4hydroponics.com/grow_room/dualflange.asp

I also started putting up the insulation. What a bitch! I'ts just messy and cumbersome. And the staple gun I was using wasn't helping either. Started cramping up my hand. So I said fuck that and went and bought an electric stapler. I will never use a hand stapler again. Thats it for now. Order about a $1000 of eguipment so there is no backing out now.


----------



## shalie4200 (Feb 8, 2009)

looks like your having lots of fun up there have fun up there. and a happy grow 



peace


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 8, 2009)

very nice man keep up the good work


----------



## bryant228 (Feb 9, 2009)

shalie4200 said:


> looks like your having lots of fun up there have fun up there. and a happy grow
> 
> 
> 
> peace





Hulk Nugs said:


> very nice man keep up the good work


Thanks guys. I don't know about the fun side though. I guess I'm just getting more and more nervous as I get further and further along. As some point, I got to get some plants up there.


----------



## Secret Grower (Feb 9, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> Thanks guys. I don't know about the fun side though. I guess I'm just getting more and more nervous as I get further and further along. As some point, I got to get some plants up there.


Nice set up! I'm in the similar boat. You also need to plan for the future when you possibly sell the home, don't want to leave that room up there for new owners. Unless there friends of ours 

Nice though, super impressed!


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Feb 9, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> Pics 7 and 8 show the flooring is all installed and the framing of the knee walls has begun. It was such a relief to have the floor installed! Just being able to walk from one end to the other.......it was a real milestone. My wife and went out to diner that night to celebrate. She has her job too. She's put her self in charge of finance. And she's good at it! We had a budget placed and she has kept track of every single penny!


I have a similar shape to my growroom. It is a freinds attic and was never ment to be lived in. No running water up there or sinks for that matter. 
Its larger then yours, but not by much. I have had windows put in which I draw fresh air into the room with 6" duct fans during the winter. I vent out into the Eves. 
But in the summer, it would get up to over 110 degreas without the AC on. I need to buy a new one in July. A small one wont cut it. Keep this in mind. I run a couple thousand watts up there (cool tubes) not including all the othe shit. 

I went hydro, then later switched back to soil. getting the amound of water up there was becoming a major issue with us.
We should have just run a 1/2" hose, I know...

Good luck, it looks great. 
If your ceiling is 6'2", how tall does that make you in your drawing??? 5'0" jk


----------



## bryant228 (Feb 9, 2009)

Secret Grower said:


> Nice set up! I'm in the similar boat. You also need to plan for the future when you possibly sell the home, don't want to leave that room up there for new owners. Unless there friends of ours
> 
> Nice though, super impressed!


Everyting should be pretty easy to take out. The flooring will remain. It will make for some nice storage!


----------



## bryant228 (Feb 9, 2009)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> I have a similar shape to my growroom. It is a freinds attic and was never ment to be lived in. No running water up there or sinks for that matter.
> Its larger then yours, but not by much. I have had windows put in which I draw fresh air into the room with 6" duct fans during the winter. I vent out into the Eves.
> But in the summer, it would get up to over 110 degreas without the AC on. I need to buy a new one in July. A small one wont cut it. Keep this in mind. I run a couple thousand watts up there (cool tubes) not including all the othe shit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. The heat issue has been on my mind before I started this. So what size AC did you use? I assume you used one of those portable ones. It would be great if you have any pics. Thanks again.

Oh, I'm about 5'-11", so its a tight squeeze for me.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Feb 9, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> Thanks for the input. The heat issue has been on my mind before I started this. So what size AC did you use? I assume you used one of those portable ones. It would be great if you have any pics. Thanks again.
> 
> Oh, I'm about 5'-11", so its a tight squeeze for me.


This isn't the exact one, but it's pretty similar..
Amcor 12,000 BTU Portable Air Conditioner 
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=0053&productId=100591717&categoryID=503405Its from Home Depot, but lowes has them too.
It's about 12,000 BTU and it's a portable AC unit. The great part is that the water can be drained by a hose out a window. You could drain it into a sink as well. Just make sure it travels down hill. Mine will back up if the hose goes up in the air. 

This one is under $400. Unfortunity mine was much more then that and about the same BTU. Shop around, I didn't.


----------



## bryant228 (Feb 9, 2009)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> This isn't the exact one, but it's pretty similar..
> Amcor 12,000 BTU Portable Air Conditioner
> Its from Home Depot, but lowes has them too.
> It's about 12,000 BTU and it's a portable AC unit. The great part is that the water can be drained by a hose out a window. You could drain it into a sink as well. Just make sure it travels down hill. Mine will back up if the hose goes up in the air.
> ...


Thank you. I have had my eye on that same unit. I think your the only guy who has the same situation as me. So I take it the portable AC worked for your room then? Thanks for the input.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 9, 2009)

I have three of those portable ac .......look on ebay i found all of mine for 100 each......i believe heat is a issue for every one, wish i had a big enough grow room to put one of my ac's in i just have one in my bed room turn it on high and direct a fan to blow the cold air to my intake on my grow room.....your grow is freaking awesome man ....wish i had that much room to build a sick setup .......dont be stingy on the pics they make me feel like im in the room with you hahahaha  .......oh yea i saw the plumbing you did was wondering if you were going to put one of those white plastic sinks up there that be sick .......take some rips up there why your building makes you think of some crazy ideas you can do ..... i love blazing in my rooms, dont blow the smoke on the plants thoe.....well keep up the good work man attic grow rooms are sick ...hahaha big grow rooms are sick hahahaha


----------



## Strawberry (Feb 9, 2009)

WOW man what a wicked grow room idea. cant wait to see the finished project. good luck


----------



## bryant228 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> I have three of those portable ac .......look on ebay i found all of mine for 100 each......i believe heat is a issue for every one, wish i had a big enough grow room to put one of my ac's in i just have one in my bed room turn it on high and direct a fan to blow the cold air to my intake on my grow room.....your grow is freaking awesome man ....wish i had that much room to build a sick setup .......dont be stingy on the pics they make me feel like im in the room with you hahahaha  .......oh yea i saw the plumbing you did was wondering if you were going to put one of those white plastic sinks up there that be sick .......take some rips up there why your building makes you think of some crazy ideas you can do ..... i love blazing in my rooms, dont blow the smoke on the plants thoe.....well keep up the good work man attic grow rooms are sick ...hahaha big grow rooms are sick hahahaha


I know what you mean. I havnt gotten high up there yet for some reason. I think my wife and I will do that this week.  Thanks for all the nice comments. Makes me feel alittle better about it. I'm just worried that I'm going to run into some major issue when the growing starts.....when ever that will be.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 9, 2009)

aww dont stress man ofcourse you will run into somthing.... its a new room ....so theres always somthing that will come up....i was wondering on your watering system for waste water and fresh water how you going to do that ??


----------



## bryant228 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> aww dont stress man ofcourse you will run into somthing.... its a new room ....so theres always somthing that will come up....i was wondering on your watering system for waste water and fresh water how you going to do that ??


Yeah, your right, there is always going to be something, thanks. I have a drain already in place, and a line run up from the bathroom underneth. So I'm just going to get a small little bar sink to put up there. Thats what you were asking right? I'm not going to do any fancy hydro system. Maybe someday.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 9, 2009)

very nice yea thats what i was asking i thought i saw some drain and plumbing up there ....yea this is my first grow and im doing hydro i heard its easy for the watering compared to the soil ......but your right you already have it up there if you ever want to switch over ........are you starting from clones or seeds?


----------



## Mr.Funk (Feb 9, 2009)

Yea man looks good Mad freaking props you got alot to work with up there many of different things you can do nice set up man i like that


----------



## eightsecrun (Feb 9, 2009)

It looks really good so far. Hope that you get it done in time


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 9, 2009)

eightsecrun said:


> It looks really good so far. Hope that you get it done in time


 
in time?? ....i know its not my thread but what does that mean just wondering


----------



## Woomeister (Feb 9, 2009)

in time for the clones he is getting.


----------



## bryant228 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> very nice yea thats what i was asking i thought i saw some drain and plumbing up there ....yea this is my first grow and im doing hydro i heard its easy for the watering compared to the soil ......but your right you already have it up there if you ever want to switch over ........are you starting from clones or seeds?


I do want to do hydro, but this is going to be my first big/serious grow. Like I've said before, I've grown before. But just 3-6 plants at a time in my office closet. It was alot of fun, but wasn't too stealthy. My inlaws visit alot. And our house is pretty small. And growing in dirt can be more forgiving. 

My buddy is getting the two strains we bought ready. We have 10 females and he just made 20 clones a week ago. He thinks they will be ready in another week or so.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 10, 2009)

very nice man looking forward to seeing the girls up there partying


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 1, 2009)

what happend man  hope you didnt start a new thread


----------



## Mr.Funk (Mar 1, 2009)

Yea what happened to ya man


----------



## insanestang4life (Mar 2, 2009)

Need an update!


----------



## TheRuiner (Mar 2, 2009)

Man, I hate it when I see this happen... discouraging. I hope this fella didn't get pinched. God bless!


----------



## bryant228 (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry Folks. Just been real busy. The wife had surgury. Nothing serious and she is recovering nicely. Then we had unexpected company another weekend. Then I had to install recessed lights in our living room before I closed up the room. It was an access issue, so better get it done now. Had to get some stuff done at work as well and some other shit around the house. 

But it was nice too see everyone worried about me.....I'm touched, hehehe. 

Got about all the insullation up except for one wall. That is the worst job every. And expensive. And I hope I have enough. And I installed one piece of the foam board that I'm using as wall covering. I just wanted to test it out. Seems like it will work ok. I need to nail it up rather then staple I think. It can pull away real easy. I was going to leave the white site out, but it has large letter all over it. The othe side has this reflective mylar/foil type film on it. I didn't buy it for that reason and didn't intend to leave the foil side out. But there is not going to be a light up there except for the flourescants. The flower room will be sealed off. So the foil side helps the veg room light up real well. I still think I'm going to wrap the flower room in mylar or panda plastic. Let me know what you guys think. 

Below are the pics. The one side turned out crappy because I couldn't get the light right. One is with a light shinning on it and one is with out. It looks darker then it real is.

I got these sweet job site lights. And they came with a tripod stand too. And they were cheap, like $29 bucks! My dad aways said if the tool is cheeper then $30, just buy it, dont borrow it. 

Funny story, They are dual 500 watt halogon lights and put off some heat. Its so small up there, I'm constantly next to them. When I finished up one day, I noticed they gave me a slight tan! I had a hat on so it left a line.


----------



## Ghost420 (Mar 3, 2009)

i was thinking of moving to the attic one day but the temps are very cold in the winter and very hot in the summer.

i know this may sound silly but does the insulation keep both the cold and ht realitivly at bay. IE could i control it wit one of those air conditioners you showed us?


----------



## akinaspeedstars1 (Mar 3, 2009)

i dont know if i would have insulated it. I think ur gunna battle serious heat temps in the suimmer I would imagine ur gunna need serious ventilation going on in there and A/Cs. I dunno man. i would have gone plywood on the sides 
other then that great looking room man props to u. I have a totally empty attic i should do something similar


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 3, 2009)

hell yea attic grows are so stealth shit i wish i had a big attic mines only a small crawl space......looking great man ......how the plants looking have they grown there still down stairs right ........are you going to get a enviromental controll unit for up there ?? and are you running co2?? aww man cant wait tell its done ....best wishes to your girl ....


----------



## bryant228 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ghost420 said:


> i was thinking of moving to the attic one day but the temps are very cold in the winter and very hot in the summer.
> 
> i know this may sound silly but does the insulation keep both the cold and ht realitivly at bay. IE could i control it wit one of those air conditioners you showed us?


Well you have to supply warm and cool air. What insulation does is help keep the outside temps from getting into your room. And you have to keep the room exhausted. I wouldn't recomend this type of set up unless you have some prior knowledge of construction. It has been a major undertaking. And alot of money. But if you decide to do it, just hit me up if you have any questions.



akinaspeedstars1 said:


> i dont know if i would have insulated it. I think ur gunna battle serious heat temps in the suimmer I would imagine ur gunna need serious ventilation going on in there and A/Cs. I dunno man. i would have gone plywood on the sides
> other then that great looking room man props to u. I have a totally empty attic i should do something similar


Trust me, the heat issue is my biggest headache right now. I'm 99% sure it can work in the summer months. The room is not that big, and the insulation is there to keep my cool air in (like i stated above), and the heat out. Plus, I'll have my hvac supply that I tapped into as well. Even when our ac is not running in the house, we always have our fan on. Plus, I can keep the hatch open down to my office to let in fresh air as well. Plus, I'll have the portable AC unit. This will pretty much be a fully finished room. So I see no reason that it should not work.....but you never know.


----------



## bryant228 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> hell yea attic grows are so stealth shit i wish i had a big attic mines only a small crawl space......looking great man ......how the plants looking have they grown there still down stairs right ........are you going to get a enviromental controll unit for up there ?? and are you running co2?? aww man cant wait tell its done ....best wishes to your girl ....


Thanks for keeping the faith brother. No, my buddy is holding on to my plants. We had unexpected company.....so we decided to wait till its done. And when i say unexpected company, I mean they showed up on our front door at 9:30 at night out of the blue. Who the fuck does that??? They thought it would be a surprise. Again, the reason why I'm building the room. And it is pretty stealthy. I've always wanted a secret room.


----------



## akinaspeedstars1 (Mar 3, 2009)

im subscribed will be checking in I hope all goes well and u can control the temperatures well. I know attics are golden because even ceervantes reccomend them


----------



## crunked (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice. I just read from beginning to end, I'll be subscribing. I'm so jealous!!!

Wicked job so far, I can't wait to see the pictures with some greenery up there. Even though we wont see your smile, it'll be great just knowing it's there! Keep going!


----------



## potter99945 (Mar 3, 2009)

looking good hope this works out real good for you


----------



## bryant228 (Mar 4, 2009)

akinaspeedstars1 said:


> im subscribed will be checking in I hope all goes well and u can control the temperatures well. I know attics are golden because even ceervantes reccomend them


I'm sure I'm going to dance around with the heat issue once everything is set up. Trust me, the attic was a last resort. I'm just a couple more weeks.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 4, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> Thanks for keeping the faith brother. No, my buddy is holding on to my plants. We had unexpected company.....so we decided to wait till its done. And when i say unexpected company, I mean they showed up on our front door at 9:30 at night out of the blue. Who the fuck does that??? They thought it would be a surprise. Again, the reason why I'm building the room. And it is pretty stealthy. I've always wanted a secret room.


 
right on man secret rooms are the shit hahaha ever since i have seen really nice old huge homes that had secret walk ways under ground tunels secret rooms ...aww shit i cant wait to build my custom home ....i want to build it on a side of a montian then tunnel into the mountain.

cant wait to see the girls up there


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh.. I wanna see this...


----------



## LiftUrVibration (Mar 4, 2009)

Bryant, thanks for sharing your journey... I'm looking at doing something similar... you said your wife is handling the finances - do you know what total costs for the project will be, because I need to make a budget. Thanks and thanks.


----------



## bryant228 (Mar 4, 2009)

LiftUrVibration said:


> Bryant, thanks for sharing your journey... I'm looking at doing something similar... you said your wife is handling the finances - do you know what total costs for the project will be, because I need to make a budget. Thanks and thanks.


I'll get some better figures tonight when I get home, but the construction ran about $1500. Then I have the lights, fans and other misc. equipment. Those will be around $900.


----------



## TheRuiner (Mar 5, 2009)

shew,... glad to see no pinching has occurred  (aside from what your dropping into your bowl after a long hard days work!)
Keep up the good work man! Inspirational!


----------



## Mr.Funk (Mar 5, 2009)

What some tunnels in sjit call a few iraqes theyll help you dig it out haha


----------



## bryant228 (Mar 15, 2009)

Got the wall panels up this weekend. It really makes the room look like a space ship! I just want to point this out. I DID NOT INSTALL THE FOIL SIDE OUT SO IT COULD REFLECT MORE FOR THE LIGHTS. I did it so the flouresants could reflect more light so the room had a light, not for plant growth. And it looks better then the white side that had lettering on it. But I do plan on installing mylar in the flowering room. I think I can install it correctly. Just have to tape all the seams and corners. And install the door. I will do the ladder to my office later, as well as the sink. And install my exhaust vents on the one end where the chair is. The area around the outlets were left out too. I'm going to install drywall around them. These foam boards have me on edge alittle concerning fire. Better be safe then sorry.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 15, 2009)

HELL YEAH!!!!

I love it people QUIT FUCKING AROUND..!!!!!

GOTTA LOVE A BEAUTIFUL JOB !!!!


----------



## skybike (Mar 15, 2009)

That is a pretty slick setup. I can't wait to see what the finished product looks like. Weed or no weed, thats still a pretty sick room, to just chill in.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 15, 2009)

very nice man.....your right thoe looks like your building a space ship up there looks sick ....looking foward to the updates to come keep up the good work man......


----------



## jollygreenleaf (Mar 15, 2009)

bryan i just started a much less impressive but very similar attic setup. I live in a very old house and do not have access to the venting and wiring you do and am very concerned about the heat also. I also tried to insulate using reflectix. I was hoping to avoid a portable ac unit but from your thread I am starting to think that wont be possible. Could you please take a look at my setup? It is in the journal forum. I am very interested in how you will vent/cool/and clean your air. We are on very similar schedules so it will be fun to compare grows. Your blog is VERY educational. thanks


----------



## Mr.Funk (Mar 16, 2009)

Comming along buddy!!!! Nice


----------



## 420today (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes That is a very nice setup!!


----------



## fureelz (Mar 16, 2009)

na guy that kind of reflective material is good too, how much was a sheet of that? mylar is about $30 for 25'x4'..Lookin pretty good, how many are you trying to fit in there? I would also be careful about heat especially if it snows where you are..idk


----------



## Zoobear (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm Inspired, will be staying for the journey.


----------



## bryant228 (Mar 17, 2009)

fureelz said:


> na guy that kind of reflective material is good too, how much was a sheet of that? mylar is about $30 for 25'x4'..Lookin pretty good, how many are you trying to fit in there? I would also be careful about heat especially if it snows where you are..idk


Thanks man. Your right, I might just leave it the way it is. The panels came in 4'x8' sheets. They were $9 a sheet and I used 11 of them. But I have about a sheet worth of waste. If you see how my roof is constructed, I have a barrier of about 12 from the main to the "ceiling" of the grow room. 

Thanks to everyone for their comments. I should have the lights and fans this weekend.....maybe. Blew my knee out, so its alittle hard to move around this week.


----------



## hunt4pot1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks good bryant. Look like you know the hammer and wood game. I think it will work out just fine. With the ac and the exhaust done right you should be ok. Nice work.


----------



## fureelz (Mar 17, 2009)

For sure bryant, are those sheets able to hold static? I didn't think about that before...I would assume not, but I know what happens when I assume. What kind of ventilation do you have planned after the blow out heals? that is no good either, you should try some aquarobics...


----------



## bryant228 (Mar 17, 2009)

fureelz said:


> For sure bryant, are those sheets able to hold static? I didn't think about that before...I would assume not, but I know what happens when I assume. What kind of ventilation do you have planned after the blow out heals? that is no good either, you should try some aquarobics...


Your scaring me alittle with the static issue. What type of issue am I going to have if they do? i don't think they hold static. The little foam duct pieces that fall off when I cut the sheets hold static, i know that. 

I'm basicly going to have the main room exhaust in the flower room hooked up to a carbon filter. Then have some sort of an intake running through the curtin.....some how. I will be bringing in fresh air from the hvac I tapped into and from my office below the grow room. The exhaust from the room will be brought through the roof. The exhaust for the lights will be dumped into the attic. Hopefully the heat from the lights will be dispursed enough that I don't have to worry about heat signatures. 

I just had the doc give me a shot today in my knee. Its just an ongoing issue, i should be back up and around in few days. It just acts up every now and again.


----------



## fureelz (Mar 17, 2009)

Ahh ya I'm not sure about the static issues; I'm sure its not enough to be a threat and as long as there isn't an exposed wire just flying around, your clean setup is going to be ok. 

That vent system sounds good, whats temp in there without anything on? I think that an oscillating fan in there would disperse the lights heat enough.


----------



## bryant228 (Mar 17, 2009)

fureelz said:


> Ahh ya I'm not sure about the static issues; I'm sure its not enough to be a threat and as long as there isn't an exposed wire just flying around, your clean setup is going to be ok.
> 
> That vent system sounds good, whats temp in there without anything on? I think that an oscillating fan in there would disperse the lights heat enough.


Ahhhhh, i see where you going with the static issue. No, no wires hanging out. And I will be installing drywall around the outlet boxes. Good catch though. 

I'm going to run a cool tube, 600watt hps for the flower light. So I think I'llbe ok on the heat with that. The rooms still not sealed up, so the temps are all over the place right now.


----------



## HappySack (Mar 17, 2009)

Dumping the air from the lights is not a good idea. The heat will just build by the hour. Then your trying to cool the lights with hotter air. pull air from the eve, and exhaust out. push the heat from the lights out of the attic. you could exhaust in the eve, if sealed lights, with no odor. What is the average temp up there? Better if you chart it by the hour, over 24 hrs. You can tap into an A/C vent for the room? Not sure what latitude you live, but it can get 120+ in an attic. Trying to overcome those temps, your going to need a/c. during the hottest part of the day the room will be 85+ with a/c. The most important element in an attic build is ventilation.


----------



## budhor (Mar 17, 2009)

i am doing almost the same build i am running my intake to pull straight through my air handler so whether its on or not its going to be pulling through the cool coil to help my heat issue.. and i am going to try to exhaust back into my house to help on energy costs after i see how hot the exhaust air is. i will let you know how mine works out should be another 2 weeks. i like yours a lot great work.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Mar 17, 2009)

looks really nice man really profesional


----------



## bryant228 (Mar 17, 2009)

budhor said:


> i am doing almost the same build i am running my intake to pull straight through my air handler so whether its on or not its going to be pulling through the cool coil to help my heat issue.. and i am going to try to exhaust back into my house to help on energy costs after i see how hot the exhaust air is. i will let you know how mine works out should be another 2 weeks. i like yours a lot great work.


Thanks man. Got any pics? We will definatly need to compare notes. 



HappySack said:


> Dumping the air from the lights is not a good idea. The heat will just build by the hour. Then your trying to cool the lights with hotter air. pull air from the eve, and exhaust out. push the heat from the lights out of the attic. you could exhaust in the eve, if sealed lights, with no odor. What is the average temp up there? Better if you chart it by the hour, over 24 hrs. You can tap into an A/C vent for the room? Not sure what latitude you live, but it can get 120+ in an attic. Trying to overcome those temps, your going to need a/c. during the hottest part of the day the room will be 85+ with a/c. The most important element in an attic build is ventilation.


Trust me, the heat issue has been on my mind for about 2 years now. I live in the south, so the summers get pretty hot here. There is a louver vent directly across from where the heat from the cool tube will be pushed out from. You can see alittle of it in some of the pics. I thought about dumping the air outside through one source, but I've seen too many videos on cops busting people by using the flir to see where they are dumping the heat from their lights. No air going into the grow room will be pulled from the unconditionded attic space or outside air. The air for the cool tube will be pulled from the closet in my office. I think I'll need to add an intake for the room itself from the closet too. Plus I have an HVAC duct run from the unit too the grow room. Plus the hatch I have to install yet might be left open with a large fan during the hot months. 

I'm definatly going to try the chart idea. Thanks for the great idea!

I'll be honest, I have not seen anyone do an attic grow on this site from start to finish. I think why most attic builds fail is that the people don't insulate them properly and don't seal them up air tight. I have pretty much an insulation value of R-33 up there. If the ceiling was alittle higher, the ceiling and walls covered in drywall and had a fixed set of stairs, this could be a habitable room. 

My lights and fans will be in this Friday, so hopefully I can test out the room this weekend. Keep your fingers crossed every one!


----------



## Mr.Funk (Mar 19, 2009)

Yea that sucks but with the right ventilation and a trusty eye on them your cool


----------



## jollygreenleaf (Mar 23, 2009)

bryan228,
I am very interested in your exhaust setup. Please take a lot of pics. The heat is also my primary concern. However, with your impressive insulation, and if you seal the room well, I think you will be fine. I think an ac unit is necesarry but most can cool a 300sq ft room and we dont have anywhere near that area. Plus, we will have exhaust and cool lights. I am very hopeful!
Did you get anything done this weekend? I didn't cause of b-ball and visitors.
Finally, please continue a grow journal after construction is done. I'd like to see your strain and soil ideas.


----------



## simple grower (Mar 23, 2009)

this shits oFF the tap, SUBSCRIBED


----------



## TheRuiner (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm also very eager to see what results any tests produced. Hope everything is working out just like you wanted it too!


----------



## bryant228 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry I'm late on the update. This project is just annoying me right now. But I'm at the home stretch! 

Got all the taping done. Installed the door, which turned out better then I thought. And I finished my exhaust vents. I still have to install some drywall in some spots that could be firehazards, like above the HPS and around the elec boxes. 

It got pretty hot down here over the weekend. Without the exhaust fan on, with just the air coming out of the HVAC unit, it stayed at 84. The attic over the main house got into the high 90s. With the exhaust fan on it got down to 78. So I'm pretty happy with it. I'm going to wait on buying the ac unit I think I really need it. I think if I keep my main house ac low during the summer, the room should stay about 10 degrees above the main house temps. 

Below are some pics. It's ALOT brighter up there then shown on the pics.


----------



## jollygreenleaf (Mar 24, 2009)

interesting temp difference. I was wondering how that would work out. The christmas decorations in the last pic crack me up. Im with you on the grow room build getting annonying. I just want to get my light, soil, and seeds. Get to the fun part.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 24, 2009)

looking better and better every time you post, rooms going to look sick once its all done man. any plant you put in there is going to love you long time  ......keep the updates coming.


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## bryant228 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> looking better and better every time you post, rooms going to look sick once its all done man. any plant you put in there is going to love you long time  ......keep the updates coming.


I hope so. My mind is having a brain fart looking at how much money and time I've put into this. I just keep thinking about the pay off 



jollygreenleaf said:


> interesting temp difference. I was wondering how that would work out. The christmas decorations in the last pic crack me up. Im with you on the grow room build getting annonying. I just want to get my light, soil, and seeds. Get to the fun part.


They were about where I thought they would be. But summer isnt even here yet. I'm just pissed I didnt get this done sooner. But so far I'm happy.


----------



## bryant228 (Mar 25, 2009)

jollygreenleaf said:


> interesting temp difference. I was wondering how that would work out. The christmas decorations in the last pic crack me up. Im with you on the grow room build getting annonying. I just want to get my light, soil, and seeds. Get to the fun part.


Yeah, I got my house looking like the Griswalds at christmas. What type of progress have you made on your room?


----------



## TheRuiner (Mar 25, 2009)

Amazing Bryant, it really does look better every time you post something new. I say you smoke the hell out of your first harvest and then sell some of your second one to make up for all the money you spent making such a fine grow room. I can't wait to see what the room looks like when you've got it full of pretty sticky pot flower. I hope you have many years of year round growing until it's legalized and then many more years past that!


----------



## zeke907 (Mar 25, 2009)

Sick build man, it's awesome and genius! I admire your hard work and dedication! It's look incredible. May the bud god's bless and reward you! Is that reflective insulation on the walls? Home depot here I come, seems to reflect better than black and white poly. Peace, keep it up. Happy growing.


----------



## Mr.Funk (Mar 27, 2009)

through some plants in there and get baking golly Very awsome


----------



## jare86cmp (Mar 29, 2009)

cops probably caught bryant before he even got a plant in there or finish his grow room..someone please bail him out so we can see what happen with the attic!!!
what a tease!!! lol


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 29, 2009)

jare86cmp said:


> cops probably caught bryant before he even got a plant in there or finish his grow room..someone please bail him out so we can see what happen with the attic!!!
> what a tease!!! lol


 
fuk man you give out bad mojo, hes been working on it for a while its not even finished yet, hes taking his time to do it right........ not even a tease just have wait for the room to be finished and then one of the best attic builds will up and runnning i am looking foward to it and its not even my attic .... so go smoke a bowl and chill out


----------



## bryant228 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> fuk man you give out bad mojo, hes been working on it for a while its not even finished yet, hes taking his time to do it right........ not even a tease just have wait for the room to be finished and then one of the best attic builds will up and runnning i am looking foward to it and its not even my attic .... so go smoke a bowl and chill out


Thanks Hulk. And no, I'm not in jail. Just been busy. Had to have some minor surgury, nothing big. But its been hard to move around.

But i got my cloning and mother station finished! And got some mothers and a couple clones up there already. the flower room isnt done yet. The fans are hung.....and that was a bitch. My wife and I hung them 4 differnt ways. The sound and vibration was just horrible. It was stressing me out big time. It sounded like a big rig was right outside our living room. So we hung them from wire and that seemed to do the trick. Nice and quiet now. I'll post some pics tonight. Just kept on forgetting to bring the camera up all weekend.


----------



## simple grower (Mar 30, 2009)

well my eyes are poppin outa me head,so ill wait and see these pics in the mornin i gues hehe


----------



## Xan2 (Mar 30, 2009)

can't wait to see this attic in action


----------



## Citan119 (Mar 30, 2009)

What an awesome attic growroom! Waiting to see this place in action when you getting up and running.


----------



## GrowinBigRed (Mar 30, 2009)

You know, u look like a professional builder and thats sweet itll make your life easy.... weither your a good grower is another story...lol

i have to say u do any amazing job at the setup. i think u might have heat problems all year round. but i loce how u have a position for everyhting and its all neat its gonna be interesting to see a final result. i hate messy grow rooms

what u plan on growing?

Wanna come to iowa and build my grow tent?? yeah yea?? lol


----------



## scragelynugz (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow! major props on the room construction bro! thats a tight space to work comfortably. Rock on man, you're hardcore +rep


----------



## Rasp (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, you've done some amazing work man. I'm just about to start something similar and you've really laid down the blueprint for how to do an attic room right. My approach has been similar to yours although I'm genuinely stumped on the fan/filter scenario. Not sure what exactly is going to provide sufficient cooling/air moving for the attic temp's to be ideal for growing. Keep us updated, this thread has definitely served me well so thanks a lot for that.


----------



## fureelz (Mar 31, 2009)

nice with the fans bryant, hope all is well with the operation and hope they gave you some decent painkillers, if you don't take them I can give you my addy. Keep us posted with the latest pics!


----------



## Mr.Funk (Mar 31, 2009)

lol simple im sure its ganna looks sweet when he's up and runnin.


----------



## bryant228 (Mar 31, 2009)

GrowinBigRed said:


> You know, u look like a professional builder and thats sweet itll make your life easy.... weither your a good grower is another story...lol
> 
> i have to say u do any amazing job at the setup. i think u might have heat problems all year round. but i loce how u have a position for everyhting and its all neat its gonna be interesting to see a final result. i hate messy grow rooms
> 
> ...


LOL, yeah the growing part will be another headache I'm sure. Already having issues with the clones. You can see them on my next post. 

LOL, trust me, I know all about the heat issue. So far so good, but summer isnt even here yet. But I got a few tricks up my sleeve. I think I mentioned them some pages back.



Rasp said:


> Wow, you've done some amazing work man. I'm just about to start something similar and you've really laid down the blueprint for how to do an attic room right. My approach has been similar to yours although I'm genuinely stumped on the fan/filter scenario. Not sure what exactly is going to provide sufficient cooling/air moving for the attic temp's to be ideal for growing. Keep us updated, this thread has definitely served me well so thanks a lot for that.


Stick around, I think I know why your having issues understanding the fans, filter issue. Mine will be located in the flower room. I just have to figure out a way to make a light proof vent to run between both rooms. But I got a few ideas. 

Next post will have some pics. But I have to smoke one with the wife first. She gets cranky with out her weed. Give me about 30 min.


----------



## bryant228 (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry it took so long for the pics. Like i said a few posts back, got the fans hung. For anyone having issues with vibration, HANG YOUR FANS FROM SOME WIRE. I also installed drywall in the upper parts of the flower area. You can see it around the fans. I did because I worried if one my fans goes, the HPS will be sitting right next to the foam insulation, which is not fire proof at all. Got the shelf for the veg built and the lights hung. I still have to cover the outlet boxes yet with drywall, again a saftey issue. I still have to clean the area up and get some storage areas in place and get my tools down from there. I also need to pic up some more fans yet, I think I'll check out wallmart for those. I just basicly need to get alittle more organized up there. 

I picked up my plants my buddy on Saterday. Got 3 mothers, 2 white rhino and one aurora indica. And he gave me 2 clones of rhino that he had rooted already. 

I took 8 clones on Monday. And it looks like 5 made it, although one still looke iffy. I ripped the other ones out. And it looks like the iffy one will be out tomorrow. I'll give her one more night.


----------



## bryant228 (Mar 31, 2009)

Here are some clone pics. They are from an hour ago, but I just checked them and they look alittle better then pics. I just wasnt careful enough. I left the heat mat on all day and I don't think i had enough water in there. But I really think the 4 are going to make it. No wilting of the leaves, but the stalks themselves were curved to begin with. I think they might straighten back up. This is my first time cloning. Well, I cloned 3 others about 8 years ago. I just used vermiculite in a plasic cup. I do remember they took forever to root and grow. You can see the iffy clone in the second pic. LOL, seriously, its perked back up since I took the picture. It's kinda cool how you can see a plant react over the course of an hour.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 31, 2009)

very nice man it looks sweet up there... going to be nice to see those little clones grow in that room


----------



## whatapothead (Mar 31, 2009)

lookin great man... i install security and camera systems and we're always up in attics and man there are some that could produce huge amounts. saw one shaped like your attic but was 50-60' one way and then a 90* turn and another 50 feet the other way.. i just sat there and sighed....


----------



## fureelz (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey bryant check my thread on how I clone... I've had success with those brown peat things but its alot easier to regulate water in the rockwool. and if you trade they can be put in either hydro or dirt


----------



## Kro0ks (Mar 31, 2009)

sikk cant wait to see it done 

keep uss posted  peace


----------



## bryant228 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> very nice man it looks sweet up there... going to be nice to see those little clones grow in that room


Thanks man. Just need to get this cloning shit down first. So far so good.


----------



## bryant228 (Apr 1, 2009)

fureelz said:


> Hey bryant check my thread on how I clone... I've had success with those brown peat things but its alot easier to regulate water in the rockwool. and if you trade they can be put in either hydro or dirt


Thanks Fureelz. I did think about going with the rockwool. I just knew more people who used the rapid rooters and had good success with them. Hell, my brother for years used just vermiculite. Sometimes just plain dirt to clone in. He stopped using root hormone too. 

But I liked your cloning thread. Very easy to follow.


----------



## bryant228 (Apr 1, 2009)

Kro0ks said:


> sikk cant wait to see it done
> 
> keep uss posted  peace


I can't either, lol.


----------



## 9inch bigbud (Apr 1, 2009)

WOW! looking good m8! been watching this since you started and thought you was just talking bollucks, but you have the proof with the pics weldone! I grow in the loft geto style does not look so good but its insulated the fuck out of  in the winter my house was the last house with snow on the roof LOL if youu going to do it do it right! congratulations on your new room I know how much work you have put in trust me! and its going to be well worth it in the end


----------



## bryant228 (Apr 1, 2009)

9inch bigbud said:


> WOW! looking good m8! been watching this since you started and thought you was just talking bollucks, but you have the proof with the pics weldone! I grow in the loft geto style does not look so good but its insulated the fuck out of  in the winter my house was the last house with snow on the roof LOL if youu going to do it do it right! congratulations on your new room I know how much work you have put in trust me! and its going to be well worth it in the end


Thanks man. Yeah, alot of blood and sweat. We had a frost a couple days ago. My roof got frosted above the grow room. So I think I'm in good shape.


----------



## jordisgarden (Apr 1, 2009)

nice bro i just built an additional grow room in my house. its fucking great. your spot looks like its gonna be a mean one. and to boot the main issue i was worried about was paying an assload for electricity. but i looked into my lights and to run my 600 and 400 hps. they cost an extra 8-20 a month. which aint bad. keep pics coming. i was pumped to get mine up and running. the spot i built is a 6 by 6 room with cool air running into it for the summer. and a heater for the cooler days. i put a sun supply 10 600 watt hps up and its going good so far. the extra room allowed me to tie down all my plants .

well fucking worth it in the end brutha. i went from 6 plants to 45 now. i started 60 but 13 were flowering and some were male or just in the way. the ones that werent strong were killed off.


----------



## fureelz (Apr 1, 2009)

Not a problem man, I can't wait until you have some stinky flowers in there!! I just cloned 4 more off of that mother! She is now in 18/6. Yours doing ok or did you try some new ones?


----------



## CrackIsWack (Apr 1, 2009)

WOW, that is a beautiful job you did there. Best of luck


----------



## Mr.Funk (Apr 2, 2009)

Ohh you should be aght


----------



## nickbbad (Apr 3, 2009)

So I have been planning an attic grow for awhile now and came across this thread 3 days ago and decided to model mine after your room. I Think Im going to make a thread in the next day or two to get some feedback. Ill leave a link here to it when I do and we can swap ideas. Im trying to figure out the how much pot I can actually grow up there. I already have the insulation up (except the shiny stuff) and have the A/C connected. I need to figure out what kind of exshaust fan I needand how I want to set up my lights. I have 2 400 watt lights and 1000 watt light and am trying to figure out if I should use the just the 2 400's or just the 1000 watt or all 1800 watts. I have 7 white widow clones now and am going to be making 1 a mother so I will have plenty of clones. Anyways I thought I would let you know and thanks for taking the time to make a thread and take pics because it helped me out a bunch. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## simple grower (Apr 8, 2009)

aww man you back in hospital?


----------



## smokeh (Apr 8, 2009)

very nice. plus rep for ur hard work


----------



## bryant228 (Apr 8, 2009)

simple grower said:


> aww man you back in hospital?


No, no problems with the knee. I think I'll be ok on that for awhile. I just don't really have anything to update on. I mean, the plants are fine and my clones seem to be doing well. And the room is pretty much done except for the flowering room, I still have to install the curtain. I think I'll do another update this weekend. 

I never really planed on this being a journal. Just a way to show people that an attic grow room can work if the right steps are taken and not half assed. You can't just put a grow tent up in your attic and think that you'll be fine over the the summer months or even the winter months. 

Thanks for tuning though.


----------



## bryant228 (Apr 8, 2009)

smokeh said:


> very nice. plus rep for ur hard work


 Thanks man. It's still a work in progress!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 8, 2009)

aww man  we dont get to see you flower  i wanted to see the sink up and running the flower room done but i know your busy so thanks for nice attic setup.... you could always throw a web cam up there for us hahaha have fun man


----------



## greenplanetguru (Apr 9, 2009)

Very nice grow room! I'm curious how your a/c will deal with the heat when the temps get hot this summer. What type of climate are you in? Here it gets around 120-130F in my attic in the summer. I'm contemplating an attic grow space but it may have to be an 8 month per year flower room...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 9, 2009)

Talking about the ac units, does yours have a drain on the back ?? I have three portable ac's in my house just for my house not for growing, and they all have drains in the back but only one of the ac's drains water, so i just hooked up a hose to it and ran it outside under the house. Just a heads up dont want water everywhere


----------



## wackthis (Apr 10, 2009)

Awesome, living just N of the 49, i was a little concerned about snow on my roof (or lack thereof) but thanks to your thread ive got it figured out, thanks alot for taking the time to post, there is a serious lack of info on the net about attic op but this is awesome.

cheers!


----------



## smokiedog (Apr 10, 2009)

hey man, f'ing sweet room. I used the same foam board in my room with no issues so far. my room is 4x4x6 with a 400w hps (veg room is separate). i keep the hps and the exhuast fan that vents the heat out of the space on the same breaker. that way if i lose the fan breaker the light go out too. I'd rather lose my grow and have to start over than burn my house down. That shit is extremly flamable and i didnt want to chance a 400 watt bulb with no ventilation in an enclosed foam box. 
very impressive room.


----------



## potisaplant (Apr 10, 2009)

thats sick man props on your room i sure as hell hope i dont see it on DEA someday )=


----------



## bryant228 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> aww man  we dont get to see you flower  i wanted to see the sink up and running the flower room done but i know your busy so thanks for nice attic setup.... you could always throw a web cam up there for us hahaha have fun man


I'll probably through in some updates on the room. Maybe some plant pics. Your journal turned out pretty nice. I can see the advantages of keeping one with problems and such. The plant pics still noid me out alittle. The sink sorry to say will be the last thing done. Just too much other shit pilling up because of the grow room construction. 



greenplanetguru said:


> Very nice grow room! I'm curious how your a/c will deal with the heat when the temps get hot this summer. What type of climate are you in? Here it gets around 120-130F in my attic in the summer. I'm contemplating an attic grow space but it may have to be an 8 month per year flower room...


It's holding up pretty well. We've had some warm days here already. But it's not even july yet, so I can't truely celebrate just yet. My main attic got pretty hot a couple days. But they room only hit 85. I mentioned a few ideas a few pages back about opening up the access hatch from my office to the grow room. And the last resort of buying an A/C unit. 



Hulk Nugs said:


> Talking about the ac units, does yours have a drain on the back ?? I have three portable ac's in my house just for my house not for growing, and they all have drains in the back but only one of the ac's drains water, so i just hooked up a hose to it and ran it outside under the house. Just a heads up dont want water everywhere


I havnt bought one yet. But i'll keep that in mind, Thanks. 



wackthis said:


> Awesome, living just N of the 49, i was a little concerned about snow on my roof (or lack thereof) but thanks to your thread ive got it figured out, thanks alot for taking the time to post, there is a serious lack of info on the net about attic op but this is awesome.
> 
> cheers!


My attic trusses were constructed in a that helps with my issue with snow. My ceiling in my grow doesnt really touch the outside roof. You can see it the pics. We don't get snow really, but the roof will show frost on cold days. We've had one last frost of the year while the room was going. The roof was still frosted over in the morning when I went to work. 



smokiedog said:


> hey man, f'ing sweet room. I used the same foam board in my room with no issues so far. my room is 4x4x6 with a 400w hps (veg room is separate). i keep the hps and the exhuast fan that vents the heat out of the space on the same breaker. that way if i lose the fan breaker the light go out too. I'd rather lose my grow and have to start over than burn my house down. That shit is extremly flamable and i didnt want to chance a 400 watt bulb with no ventilation in an enclosed foam box.
> very impressive room.


Is your room located in the attic? If so I've love to see some pics. Yeah, the fact that the foam boards wanted to burn freaked me out alittle. You can see the areas where I thought it would be best to put up some drywall. My fan and light will be on the same circut as well. But thanks for looking out for me. 



potisaplant said:


> thats sick man props on your room i sure as hell hope i dont see it on DEA someday )=


Gee.....thanks man. And thanks for the mojo....I guess. I see you've only posted a few times and maybe new here. Just alittle advise, we don't need to be reminded of the concequences here. I think about it enough already. Comments like that noid people out and then poeple don't post. Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to come down on you or anything. I'm just trying to help people out really, just like everyone on here has helped me. And thanks for checking out the grow room. I here for any advise you might need.


----------



## fureelz (Apr 10, 2009)

Bryant is real talk. Potisaplant keep it positive!


----------



## Mr.Funk (Apr 11, 2009)

Most definitly keep that shit positive kuzzo


----------



## Quickee (Apr 13, 2009)

good job looking really bad ass..just a few questions about your enivronment..how hot does it get outside during yoru summer..and with that portable a/c unit..how cool is it staying in the room?


----------



## bryant228 (Apr 13, 2009)

fureelz said:


> Bryant is real talk. Potisaplant keep it positive!





Mr.Funk said:


> Most definitly keep that shit positive kuzzo


Thanks guys.


----------



## bryant228 (Apr 13, 2009)

Quickee said:


> good job looking really bad ass..just a few questions about your enivronment..how hot does it get outside during yoru summer..and with that portable a/c unit..how cool is it staying in the room?


Don't have an A/C uniit yet. The room is hooked up to my main house A/C unit, but it hasnt been hot enough to turn it out yet....for the main house anyways. 

Our summers stay in the 90's. My attic hit 100 sometime last week. But the room stayed at 85 with just the air from the house circulating in it. I'm just going to wait and buy the portable A/C when I need it.


----------



## whatapothead (Apr 15, 2009)

bryant. quick question for you that i hope you'll know.

i have a 18x36 shop with 16-18' ceiling.... i have a 8x11x8 veg room and a 8x8x8 flower room. both made out of 2x4s and poly. no insulation.

as summer comes up my temps are slowly rising. my question is... do i buy a big ass AC to cool the whole shop? or build a frame and just get a decent window unit for each room?

my last thread they said just cool the rooms.. but then another guy said my exhaust is just going to pull the cooled air out and it would just run 100% of the time. 

any idea?

sorry to jump in but thats what you get when you build such a tight attic op. +rep


----------



## bryant228 (Apr 15, 2009)

whatapothead said:


> bryant. quick question for you that i hope you'll know.
> 
> i have a 18x36 shop with 16-18' ceiling.... i have a 8x11x8 veg room and a 8x8x8 flower room. both made out of 2x4s and poly. no insulation.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments.

If you can, and you have the means, I would go with a window unit. I've done EXTENSIVE research on the portable a/c units and the don't hold up to the old window units. And the portable ones cost alittle more. Unfortunatly, mine will have to be a portable unit because of the odd shape and construction of my room.

Any airconditioner is going to bring your elec bills up and run alot longer, but alot of guys here to work with them ok. I'm guessing one will cost you 20-40 dollars a month. 

If your fan is too big for your room, then yes, I think it would pull the cool air out before it has time to cool the room. Both of my fans move 424 cfm. One does seem to do the trick. I've plugged both in and they would suck my door shut! So 848 cfm was too much for my room bscause it was sucking hot air from my attic into my room through unsealed areas. The 424 might be alittle too big as well. I guess I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. 

LOL,I havn't even bought one yet, so maybe I'm not the best person to ask about this. But I've researched them for about 2 years now. I'm kinda waiting till I really have to have one. I'm waiting for one real hot day to put my main house a/c on and see what it does for the grow room.


----------



## smokeOntheH2O (Apr 15, 2009)

whatapothead. i have the same problem and my portable a/c unit is on high all of the time with the temp set the lowest and it still has trouble controlling a 10x12 with only 1 1000watt hps in it. i would suggest a window unit if the smell will not be a problem or exhaust your light as the a/c will def run up your electric bill. also inline fans run pretty cheap, i found a 210 cfm around 60 bucks that only pulls 1 amp to hook up to my light.


----------



## eric1589 (Apr 16, 2009)

hey bryant.

you seem like a very handy guy. so i have some suggestions for your temperature concerns.

first is to install a good size fan in your attic to push air from the attic to the outside of the house. i assume you have some type of venting around the eve of your house that would draw fresh air in to replace the hot air. this would also help pull heat from ALL areas of the attic. you can hook this fan up to a thermistor switch and set it so the fan only runs when your attic temperature reaches a certain temperature.

2nd point is to consider the roof of your house. mainly the color of it. the lighter shade of color it is, the less heat it will absorb. i cant believe it when i see homes and businesses that actually have black roofs. sometimes i feel like knocking on the door to tell them to paint it white.

not only will either of those suggestions help keep your new club house cooler, but they will also help keep your entire house cooler and save money on your electric bill.

and by the way. 
awesome job on the penthouse apartment.
thats the type of stuff i always think about doing but am always too lazy to actually do.


----------



## Madhadda (Apr 16, 2009)

eric1589 said:


> hey bryant.
> 
> you seem like a very handy guy. so i have some suggestions for your temperature concerns.
> 
> ...



Good tips bro!

I just hit this thread for the first time. Read it all. Fantastic work man. Watching what you turned that into. Well done sir. Im assuming heat isnt an issue yet? If its in the mid 80s. Id expect it to be a problem soon? But!!! If that room is cooled by your home AC you have nothing to worry about when it hits 90+ in your home. Try and keep the temps below 90 

Hope my input helps and subscriped +rep.


----------



## relaxalot (Apr 16, 2009)

Excellent job!!! That is a fantastic grow room!


----------



## joshbigbuds (Apr 16, 2009)

make sure them pesky pigs in the eye in the sky dont see


----------



## bryant228 (Apr 16, 2009)

eric1589 said:


> hey bryant.
> 
> you seem like a very handy guy. so i have some suggestions for your temperature concerns.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. yeah, I've thought of the attic fan idea. The only problem is I might need 2-3 of them because of how my roof is divided. That is still an option for me. As far as the shingle color goes. I'm pretty far away from having my roof redone. And yes, of course my shingles are black. They werent doing alot of "green construction" back when my house was built. If I had it all to do over again, i would have had my attic trusses insulated with the Icecyene foam spray. i think I could have had it done for about 1200-1800 hundred from a buddy of mine. That cuts your attic temps way down in the summer, which keeps your house temps down as well. And I could have claimed it on my taxes. 



Madhadda said:


> Good tips bro!
> 
> I just hit this thread for the first time. Read it all. Fantastic work man. Watching what you turned that into. Well done sir. Im assuming heat isnt an issue yet? If its in the mid 80s. Id expect it to be a problem soon? But!!! If that room is cooled by your home AC you have nothing to worry about when it hits 90+ in your home. Try and keep the temps below 90
> 
> Hope my input helps and subscriped +rep.


Thanks bro. Yeah, we wil see what happens. I have yet to see if plants can do ok when temps reach 90. I know everyone says stay below 80, but my brother used to grow outside for years. And the summers here get well above 90. Am I right in thinking that???? I just ahvnt been that worried about I guess to really research it. I guess I'll do that now and see what I find.

Iknow it's been awhile since I gave an update, so I promise I will give one this weekend.


----------



## bryant228 (Apr 16, 2009)

relaxalot said:


> Excellent job!!! That is a fantastic grow room!


Thanks man. I just hope this tread helps out some people. I've seen plenty of threads on here about attic grows, but noone ever follows through to the end. I've stated that I didnt intend to follow through with a journal, but i might take it through one round of flowering.



joshbigbuds said:


> make sure them pesky pigs in the eye in the sky dont see


Trust me, I've done so much research on the "FLIR" technology that I could give a seminar on it. First, they need a warrent to do it. So If they have a warrent, your already fucked. Second, the ceiling in my room is dropped below the roof decking due to how my roof trusses were constructed. This allows no thermal bridging to occur. Third, I checked to see im local police department has a helicopter, and they don't. I just read the county next to mine had to sell theirs because they couldn't afford it anymore. And forth, when they check for hear signatures, they mainly check for the heat coming from your lights. My lights are not vented directly outside. I plan on just venting my small 600HPS to my main attic. So I pretty sure I'm safe.


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Apr 16, 2009)

Look at your local Habitat for Humanity outlet. They have tons of useful stuff including all types of air conditioners that work and are super cheap. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## TRICKKY (Apr 16, 2009)

Looking good!

You'll be fine with 1 600w in a cooltube, I have had 3 running in a similar set ups for years, and have had no problems, and there a chopper up almost every other night in my neck of the woods. As long as you have cool air passing through the cool tube then the end product should be warm air at the most, certainly not hot enough to cause a problem.

Good luck dude.


----------



## Madhadda (Apr 16, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> Thanks bro. Yeah, we wil see what happens. I have yet to see if plants can do ok when temps reach 90. I know everyone says stay below 80, but my brother used to grow outside for years. And the summers here get well above 90. Am I right in thinking that???? I just ahvnt been that worried about I guess to really research it. I guess I'll do that now and see what I find.
> 
> Iknow it's been awhile since I gave an update, so I promise I will give one this weekend.


All good. I can understand that concept. Im just thinking that indoor = less fresh air? I dunno. Its hard to grasp the differences. Just lower the temp if it becomes an issue  Looking forward to your updates


----------



## bleedintears (Apr 23, 2009)

hey when are we going to get some updates i am extremely anxious to see them and by the way how are the clones doing


----------



## Mr.Funk (Apr 23, 2009)

That pretty much sums it up dookie stain.


----------



## bleedintears (Apr 30, 2009)

hey you think hes still alive?


----------



## bryant228 (May 6, 2009)

bleedintears said:


> hey when are we going to get some updates i am extremely anxious to see them and by the way how are the clones doing


 I'll try to this weekend. My wife and I have been extreamly busy with other outdoor projects and other shit I've held off during the construction of the room. 



Mr.Funk said:


> That pretty much sums it up dookie stain.


Come man, have some faith! LOL, just kidding. I see why some people stop posting when the garden gets up and running


Things have been going nicely. I've had a few bumps here and there, and I've expected that. Just trying to get my system down. I have been taking 10 clones a week. Some are ready after a week, some take 2 weeks. So my schedual has been to take 10-12 a week, and plant 10-12 a week. My cloning tray has 20-14 in it at all times, half of them are a week behind the other. My success rate has been %100, so I took it down to 8 at a time this past weekend. But my heat mat gave out last week and I now know what a big difference it made. The last 8 I took are not looking good. 

I killed my Aurora Indica strain. My buddy who started the strains gave some to me. The smoke wasnt good and the plant seemed tempermental. I had 12 of those in veg at the time. The white rhino is very hearty. And it seems it can take a beating. I tested how long it can go with out water. 7 days before it started to get wilty. And thats in just your typical red dixie cups. 

I had to add another set of lights because I'm starting to get crowded. I have 4 mothers and 38 plants in veg know. I hope to get 6 in flower this weekend. I PROMISE I will post some pics this weekend. I just fucking with the curtian for the flower room this weekend.

Ohh, the heat issue! Everyting is working out perfect! I have to keep my AC on in the house pretty low though. Its been getting pretty hot where I'm at. I think it got to 85 this weekend. I'm pretty sure I don't have to get a portable AC.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 6, 2009)

right on man thats what i like to hear sounds like you already have that room full well kind of. Looking forward to the pics sounds like the room is working out great for you


----------



## slamminsalmon (May 6, 2009)

this is a great grow. you may have already realized that growing mj is almost if not more fun than smoking it!

im definitely inspired, and a little envious. i hope to move and have a couple rooms setup and hidden. you seem to be doing a great job. you have obviously done lots of reading, and sifting through the_ best_ advice.

i too work with my partner, she and i make a great team, and i know i couldnt do it without her. since there isnt anything i could suggest about your grow, because it appears to be going just fine. i can suggest dividing up some tasks between the two of you. but if you both know every step of the cultivation process, you can cover each others back. it has saved my ass more than once, having someone at home who knows how to water, when im stuck at work.

subscribed and repped! im gonna stick this one out for the long haul. its a great grow my friend!


----------



## Mr.Funk (May 6, 2009)

Whatsup bryant, hey man i was just messing around when i said that nothing directlly to you lol its cool tho. Well from what i heard about the heat mats i heard there pretty darn good so that sucks how did it break. Thats a great thing you got going with the cycles there well sounds good man ill post some pics of my grow when got time.


----------



## GrowingMadness (May 7, 2009)

Great thread. 

I have a question on insulation

How did you get the R30 between your roof frame? 

It looks like you wrapped it in something, but then what? 

Looking into building something similar closer to the cold months


----------



## bryant228 (May 7, 2009)

slamminsalmon said:


> this is a great grow. you may have already realized that growing mj is almost if not more fun than smoking it!
> 
> im definitely inspired, and a little envious. i hope to move and have a couple rooms setup and hidden. you seem to be doing a great job. you have obviously done lots of reading, and sifting through the_ best_ advice.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's nice to have my wife help me. We ususaly clone and pot rooted clones, me cloning and her pottings. I water about every 3 days. And I only go up to the room once a day. I didnt even go up on monday. Thanks for the kind words.



Mr.Funk said:


> Whatsup bryant, hey man i was just messing around when i said that nothing directlly to you lol its cool tho. Well from what i heard about the heat mats i heard there pretty darn good so that sucks how did it break. Thats a great thing you got going with the cycles there well sounds good man ill post some pics of my grow when got time.


Yeah, I think I left mine too much, burnt out the heating element. I need to cut back on the cloning too. I've been just trying to build up a base. I think I can ease off now to taking 8 cuttings every 2 weeks rather then 10 every week.



GrowingMadness said:


> Great thread.
> 
> I have a question on insulation
> 
> ...


The insulation comes with a papper backing on it. My roof trusses are 24" apart and the insulation comes in rolls, 24" wide. I just used a staple gun to staple the insulation up through the paper backing and then covered the walls with 1/2" foam sheets.


----------



## fureelz (May 7, 2009)

speaking of not going in to the office on monday, I want to set up an indoor drip system for my soil so I'll only have to go in once a week... I NEED A VACATION!


----------



## Mr.Funk (May 7, 2009)

Lol team work is great you can take turns with the watering hahah very cool


----------



## bryant228 (May 9, 2009)

fureelz said:


> speaking of not going in to the office on monday, I want to set up an indoor drip system for my soil so I'll only have to go in once a week... I NEED A VACATION!





Mr.Funk said:


> Lol team work is great you can take turns with the watering hahah very cool


Yeah, I can see why people go to hydro now. The potting gets mesy and time consuming after a while. And the watering is involving a lot of labor right now. I need to get that sink up and running.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 9, 2009)

hey man when are we going to get some pics of the setup i been wondering how the girls are looking


----------



## fureelz (May 10, 2009)

Well I have a spicket(?) in a room, and I was thinking about running a hose and turning the water on slowly with a drip system and leaving town for a couple weeks but I need to test this theory before I book a flight..


----------



## bryant228 (May 11, 2009)

Ok, here are the pics.....finally! I'm sorry for promising them every week and then not posting. Like I said before, I just meant this thread to be a journal of the construction of the room. I STILL have some shit to do. I have to install the zipper on the curtain for the flower room and clean up the edges alittle. And then hook up the carbon filter. And the sink. Which I need to get done pronto! Carrying the water up there is begining to be a pain right now and I don't even have anything in flower yet. But that will be tomorrow. 

I was worried about my intake vent for the flower room, but it turned out pretty well. I just made it out of flat black foam board.

Ok, thats it for now. Enjoy!


----------



## Trunk5 (May 11, 2009)

wow i was reading the construction of this befor i started my cab and wow this has gone a long way. good job and i hope the grow looks as nice as the set up.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 11, 2009)

very nice man  your veg setup looks sick everything has its place ..... aww and a nice big flower room just waiting for some girls to party....thanks for thread i will always be subscribed here dont be a stranger, and if you start a journal let me know. Have a good one man


----------



## bryant228 (May 12, 2009)

fureelz said:


> Well I have a spicket(?) in a room, and I was thinking about running a hose and turning the water on slowly with a drip system and leaving town for a couple weeks but I need to test this theory before I book a flight..


 Your so lucky to have a water hook up already in place. My brother taught me a trick. I have my plants in 10X20 trays. All the cups have holes in them. He said i could fill up those trays with water and the plants would soak them up. I might try that if the situation comes up.



Trunk5 said:


> wow i was reading the construction of this befor i started my cab and wow this has gone a long way. good job and i hope the grow looks as nice as the set up.


 Thanks man. Good luck with yours too.



Hulk Nugs said:


> very nice man  your veg setup looks sick everything has its place ..... aww and a nice big flower room just waiting for some girls to party....thanks for thread i will always be subscribed here dont be a stranger, and if you start a journal let me know. Have a good one man


Thank Nugs. If I don't keep everything tidy, I'll be tripping over shit. It's a one man show up there. 

I'll still be around. I already have some plant problems, so I might have to post about that. But I think it's a magnesium issue. The leaves get all rusty colored.


----------



## olosto (May 12, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> Your so lucky to have a water hook up already in place. My brother taught me a trick. I have my plants in 10X20 trays. All the cups have holes in them. He said i could fill up those trays with water and the plants would soak them up. I might try that if the situation comes up.


If you get a filler and drain piece for those trays, and a timer and pump, you have an ebb and flow setup. just keep a central res full of water and nutes. Set the timer to flood the trays once or twice a day for 5 min.. Ebb and flo with soil, lol. Just maintain the res and no more watering each plant by hand.


----------



## Mr.Funk (May 13, 2009)

Bryant you should put a T.V up there for the ladies to get some kind of education early on in there lifes lol but seriously looks really good bra, Rep


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 13, 2009)

or just a live feed hooked up to a camera so we can log on and watch the grow dam this is some good blue dream.


----------



## Mr.Funk (May 15, 2009)

lol heck yea hulk that is a good idea, that would be cool as fuck.


----------



## bryant228 (May 15, 2009)

olosto said:


> If you get a filler and drain piece for those trays, and a timer and pump, you have an ebb and flow setup. just keep a central res full of water and nutes. Set the timer to flood the trays once or twice a day for 5 min.. Ebb and flo with soil, lol. Just maintain the res and no more watering each plant by hand.


That would work, really work! But I guess at that point you might as well go full hydro. I really want to go hydro, but just getting my feet wet first......or dirty in my case.

We'll see how it goes. So far, not one major spill. Just one little one, which I learned from!

Also, looks like I'm getting an air conditioner this weekend. The flower room still stays at 87 with the light on. Unless I can get the fans working better. I keep my exhaust fan on 24/7. I'm going to slow it down some, maybe 30 mins on, 30 mins off and see if that makes a difference. 



Mr.Funk said:


> Bryant you should put a T.V up there for the ladies to get some kind of education early on in there lifes lol but seriously looks really good bra, Rep





Hulk Nugs said:


> or just a live feed hooked up to a camera so we can log on and watch the grow dam this is some good blue dream.


I have thought of that. They have those wireless webcams. More for security then anything else. Someone here has to have done that at some point.

Why don't YOU guys do it first and let me know how it works out


----------



## eric1589 (May 15, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> I've thought of the attic fan idea. The only problem is I might need 2-3 of them because of how my roof is divided. That is still an option for me. As far as the shingle color goes. I'm pretty far away from having my roof redone. And yes, of course my shingles are black. They werent doing alot of "green construction" back when my house was built.


 
dont wait untill you are ready to have your roof replaced. i believe you can just paint the shingles. i see contractors driving around all the time with something on the sides of their trucks mentioning roof painting.

you could just roll some white paint on with a roller or spray it on with a sprayer. either way having your roof white will help keep your house cooler and reduce energy consumption.

if you are not COMPLETELY convinced, by what i say, to paint your roof white. atleast research it online.

as far as needing more then one fan. are the different areas of your attic completely isolated from each other?

a dont put off installing a fan untill you do all 3. if you just install one, for now. the energy savings will help you save some extra cash to get the others done sooner. assuming cost is a factor.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 15, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> I have thought of that. They have those wireless webcams. More for security then anything else. Someone here has to have done that at some point.
> 
> Why don't YOU guys do it first and let me know how it works out


 
I have the wireless cams but i still have to plug my cams in. I have been thinking about setting up a camera in each room but i might just use them for around the house. I can hook them up to my computer or just a tv/vcr....not sure witch way i am going to go.


----------



## Mr.Funk (May 17, 2009)

I heard a while ago like a light blue color will attract the sunlight if you are growing outside.


----------



## nickbbad (May 17, 2009)

Mr.Funk said:


> I heard a while ago like a light blue color will attract the sunlight if you are growing outside.



?????? what?


----------



## Nick E.S.P (May 19, 2009)

hey good luck on your journey I'm doing a small litle growbox in my attic do you think the smell would murk into my house from my attic like how strong is the smell is it worse than like a rat dying up there? Pls help


----------



## cain129 (May 20, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> Well, I had to install an exhaust vent today. Was not fun hanging on the roof. I needed to vent it away from the house towards the back. My air handler is located right next to the grow room, so the room will be heated and cooled. And I already know I'm going to need a portable AC for the hot summer months. I'm at the end of framing right now. Wait till you see the rest of the pics.




Construction, building design, wife and husband professionals, in the evening and all weekend smoker. I think we live the same life...LOL!


----------



## bryant228 (May 20, 2009)

cain129 said:


> tap your handler and run a 7" A/C duct with baffle.
> 
> Construction, building design, wife and husband professionals, in the evening and all weekend smoker. I think we live the same life...LOL!


Waaaaaay ahead of you. Our powder room is right under the grow room. So I just took that duct work and routed it to the room. The veg room has noooo problem staying cool. The flower room is heating up though with the 600watt HPS. I'm going to wait as long I can to get a portable AC unit.

LOL, You'd never know we were pot heads if you's see us. What kind of work are you in? If your in the construction industry.......then do you have work?????


----------



## cain129 (May 20, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> Ok, another update. Got my intake vent for the cooltube put in place. Had to make my own flange. Then I saw one online that would have been perfect. I'm going to order a couple for the cooltube exhaust and room exhaust fans. They say they were made for grow tents. See below:
> http://www.4hydroponics.com/grow_room/dualflange.asp
> 
> I also started putting up the insulation. What a bitch! I'ts just messy and cumbersome. And the staple gun I was using wasn't helping either. Started cramping up my hand. So I said fuck that and went and bought an electric stapler. I will never use a hand stapler again. Thats it for now. Order about a $1000 of eguipment so there is no backing out now.


One thing that is good in an application like this is the use of reflectix insulation for both the interior reflective finish and the insulation. Killing 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## cain129 (May 20, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> If you can, and you have the means, I would go with a window unit. I've done EXTENSIVE research on the portable a/c units and the don't hold up to the old window units. And the portable ones cost alittle more. Unfortunatly, mine will have to be a portable unit because of the odd shape and construction of my room.
> 
> ...


But if you come straight from the central A/C with an 8" duct and tie it in at the grow rooms floor level, all of the hot air at the top of the room would suck out before the cool with and exhaust fan. A vacuum will form in the 8" A/C distribution duct and supply a constant fresh cool air supply from the unseal A/C unit that has the least resistance path straight from the house filter.??? right?


----------



## cain129 (May 20, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> Waaaaaay ahead of you. Our powder room is right under the grow room. So I just took that duct work and routed it to the room. The veg room has noooo problem staying cool. The flower room is heating up though with the 600watt HPS. I'm going to wait as long I can to get a portable AC unit.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the sikk thread! + rep It has helped me with what I am working on now a great deal.


----------



## eric1589 (May 22, 2009)

cain129 said:


> But if you come straight from the central A/C with an 8" duct and tie it in at the grow rooms floor level, all of the hot air at the top of the room would suck out before the cool with and exhaust fan. A vacuum will form in the 8" A/C distribution duct and supply a constant fresh cool air supply from the unseal A/C unit that has the least resistance path straight from the house filter.??? right?


 
sort of. if the exhaust is pulling air out of the room, and there is an a/c vent supplying the room, air will be pulled through the a/c vent into the attic room. even with the air conditioner off. 

how ever, its not going to pull that air from the filter. it will more likely pull the air through the largest or closest supply vent, in another room. it may pull a little bit of air from several different places, maybe even a little bit through return, where the filter is located. it depends on where the grow room vent is tapped into the central air.

be sure not to use too much exhaust. if you are, then you are just pulling conditioned air out of your house, through your grow room, and dumping it outside, or in the attic. big waste of money.

id recomend using a thermistor switch. set it to run the exhaust when the room gets too hot. the thermistor switch will shut the exhaust off whenever the room is at or below its desired temperature. also, where the exhaust draws the air in(the air to be exhausted), should be at or near the highest point in the room, to ensure you are removing the hottest air first.

then you can wire in a seperate switch, parallel to the first one. you can use a light switch to run the exhaust when ever you want to. like just before entering or exiting the room' to help keep odor from escaping.


----------



## cain129 (May 22, 2009)

eric1589 said:


> sort of. if the exhaust is pulling air out of the room, and there is an a/c vent supplying the room, air will be pulled through the a/c vent into the attic room. even with the air conditioner off.
> 
> how ever, its not going to pull that air from the filter. it will more likely pull the air through the largest or closest supply vent, in another room. it may pull a little bit of air from several different places, maybe even a little bit through return, where the filter is located. it depends on where the grow room vent is tapped into the central air.
> 
> ...


Great advice. Something Like this http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100028788 mounted on the wall in the room...or a couple even...one for the light in case the fan motor locks up for safety. All set by the temp range???


----------



## eric1589 (May 23, 2009)

no, i mean something like this.
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100098472&N=10000003+90401+502155

read the customer reviews on the one you linked. it doesnt even indicate what temperature you set it at. and some people said it very inaccurate.


----------



## Mr.Funk (May 24, 2009)

How is your grow comming along bryant228 anything flowering yet ?


----------



## bryant228 (May 25, 2009)

eric1589 said:


> dont wait untill you are ready to have your roof replaced. i believe you can just paint the shingles. i see contractors driving around all the time with something on the sides of their trucks mentioning roof painting.
> 
> you could just roll some white paint on with a roller or spray it on with a sprayer. either way having your roof white will help keep your house cooler and reduce energy consumption.
> 
> ...


LOL, I've never heard of painting the shingles. Cedar shake shingles, yes. Never ashphalt. But, their doing all sorts of crazy energy savings shit now a days. I'll have to look into this. Thanks

An attic fan will not really give me very much bang for my buck. But it's still on the table for a method come july. I think my temps should stay ok till then.


----------



## bryant228 (May 25, 2009)

Nick E.S.P said:


> hey good luck on your journey I'm doing a small litle growbox in my attic do you think the smell would murk into my house from my attic like how strong is the smell is it worse than like a rat dying up there? Pls help


Just get a carbon filter for your exhaust fan and you will be fine.


----------



## eric1589 (May 25, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> LOL, I've never heard of painting the shingles. Cedar shake shingles, yes. Never ashphalt. But, their doing all sorts of crazy energy savings shit now a days. I'll have to look into this. Thanks
> 
> An attic fan will not really give me very much bang for my buck. But it's still on the table for a method come july. I think my temps should stay ok till then.


 
if your roof is dark colored, that will cause your attic to warm up pretty good. an exhaust for your attic might do more then you think.

and it may be better then changing your roof to a lighter color. if it gets cold where you live, that dark roof helps heat the house, as long as its not covered in white snow.

you may also want to think about getting a damper or removable cover for any fan, if cold weather is an issue.


----------



## bleedintears (Jun 16, 2009)

wow this thread whats going o wit the show guys.


----------



## fureelz (Jun 16, 2009)

Can we see a picture or two, busy bryant?


----------



## cain129 (Jun 17, 2009)

eric1589 said:


> sort of. if the exhaust is pulling air out of the room, and there is an a/c vent supplying the room, air will be pulled through the a/c vent into the attic room. even with the air conditioner off.
> 
> how ever, its not going to pull that air from the filter. it will more likely pull the air through the largest or closest supply vent, in another room. it may pull a little bit of air from several different places, maybe even a little bit through return, where the filter is located. it depends on where the grow room vent is tapped into the central air.
> 
> ...


I will be using a 435CFM centrifugal fan, already ordered from the horticulture source, for the exhaust but it will be routed through the hood to cool the 1000w HPS and a carbon filter for odor control. 

Can I still run the fan on the thermistor or should the fan run while the light is on at all times?


----------



## bryant228 (Jun 17, 2009)

fureelz said:


> Can we see a picture or two, busy bryant?


Hey Fureelz. Yeah, things have been busy. Work is finaly starting to pick up, which is great. And the garden is gettting to be full time job. But it has been very fun. My cloing is coming along good, 100% success rate. I've just learning not to mess with them for the first week. And no portable A/C unit needed yet! I just have to make sure my house stays at 70 during the day. I'll try and post some pics tonight.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 17, 2009)

Glad the work picked back up for you man 

Sounds like your garden is looking good over there man cant wait to see the pics ............. its always fun learning hands on. Happy you had some time to hit us up with a update.


----------



## fureelz (Jun 17, 2009)

Good to hear that...how long are ya lookin at until you see some finished product?


----------



## bryant228 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Glad the work picked back up for you man
> 
> Sounds like your garden is looking good over there man cant wait to see the pics ............. its always fun learning hands on. Happy you had some time to hit us up with a update.


Hey Nugs. Yeah, it picked up alittle bit. But I feel like a used car sales man trying to work in the door. Not used to doing that. But it is nice have work to do. Yeah, the garden was fun, LOL. It still is. The schedual is getting anoying. Lights come on at 9pm. So my main time with the plants is at that time. And the water is getting to be a bitch. I still don't know if I'm going to do the sink or not. Too much chance for a water leak issue. We'll see how it goes.




fureelz said:


> Good to hear that...how long are ya lookin at until you see some finished product?


I guess Some time around July 10-11. I will have 12 coming out. Then 6 every 2 weeks. I will have a little bit of a lag since I really can't fit anymore in there. I too many in there as is. 24 is alot for one 600 watt HPS. Might take it down to 5 at a time. I don't know yet, we'll see how this first crop goes.

I have room, so I would like to get a 1000 watt at some point, I think I'll wait till late fall for that. The temps have been holding steady, 85 was the high today. I only keep my exhaust fan with the carbon filter for 10 min. every hour. I have another fan hooked up to the intake for the flower room to get cool air in there. That has helped alot. The exhaust fan with the carbon filter was sucking too much of the cool air out of the room. The veg area was allways fine. So if I make it past July, I know I will not need a portable AC unit.

I tossed a pic of the curtain up. The zipper was not light tight, so I tape a flap over and put velcro strips to seal it up. It worked really well. 

On the flower room pic, the 6 on either end are on their 5th week this week. The bud shots are of that stage. The 2 center rows are at 3 weeks, and 1 week. 

I have 2 differnt pheno types. One gets taller, and the node spacing is spread far apart. The other type stays nice and bushy. And the node spacing is nice and tight. We'll see which ones smokes better and gets a better yeild. I would like to just stay with one type. I'm still trying to figure out which works best for my type of grow, topping or not topping. There are some in the middle rows that are not topped. 

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## bryant228 (Jun 18, 2009)

More bud and plant shots. I had to give some of my plants away, was running out of room.

Cloning is a breaze now. It's all in the heat mat! I Highly recomend getting one. I have roots in 10 days.


----------



## fureelz (Jun 18, 2009)

Damn man thats lookin really professional....good work! I bet both phenos will be great considering the conditions they are in..Looks like cloning is going well for you seeing how youre going to need more brown foam things (i call them) soon..I have become used to the rockwool and find it so much easier to control moisture levels..gotta have the dome and the heat mat for sure..have ya seen my od for this year yet? just updated today.


----------



## cain129 (Jun 18, 2009)

looking good. time fly's when your having fun....I'm almost done with the room. 

I am wondering if I need to put my single exhaust fan (434 CFM centrifugal) that filters that air and cools the light, on a thermistor or run constant. If I don't run constant I need to put an inline fan on the supply to the room which is a 7" insulated duct from the central ac and set it to run in intervals.

any suggestions?


----------



## nickbbad (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't think you'll need the portable ac. I modeled my attic grow off of yours and it was a 100 degrees outside today and my room stayed under 80 with my ac vent pretty much closed in my room. Anyways I want to thank you for making this thread it helped me figure out what I needed for mine. I got a 1000 watt in my room I thought it would make things to hot but with the ac vent in there if its open the room stays cooler then the rest of my house. anyways here are some pics of my room while I was constructing it.

this is the insulation I did






this is a ac vent that i rerouted to the room







This is the room just before it was done 






Anyways thanks again!


----------



## nickbbad (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh and if you feel like your going to have water leaks I put put pond liner down on the floor. I could flood my room with 2 feet of water and not have to worry about it leaking the stuff is strong and it has a lot of give so its really hard to rip it.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 18, 2009)

dam man your room is looking nice and full very nice setup you have going.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 19, 2009)

Not sure if you guys are familiar with the user SOG...

But he's got a kick ass attic grow just starting...

Here are his links...

*My Journal - SoG Grow Room Op*
(pictures last updated on 5-22-09)
*SoG Grow Room Discussion* Here
*SoG Albums* Here
 Peace


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 19, 2009)

dude plus rep on that set up...


----------



## bryant228 (Jun 19, 2009)

fureelz said:


> Damn man thats lookin really professional....good work! I bet both phenos will be great considering the conditions they are in..Looks like cloning is going well for you seeing how youre going to need more brown foam things (i call them) soon..I have become used to the rockwool and find it so much easier to control moisture levels..gotta have the dome and the heat mat for sure..have ya seen my od for this year yet? just updated today.


Thanks man. And no, but I'll check out your thread. I wish I had a place to grow outside here. It's just too developed where I am at. 



cain129 said:


> looking good. time fly's when your having fun....I'm almost done with the room.
> 
> I am wondering if I need to put my single exhaust fan (434 CFM centrifugal) that filters that air and cools the light, on a thermistor or run constant. If I don't run constant I need to put an inline fan on the supply to the room which is a 7" insulated duct from the central ac and set it to run in intervals.
> 
> any suggestions?


Well, I would have 2 fans. One for the light, and one for the room itself. I was running my main room exhaust fan too much. It was sucking the cool air out of the room before it had time to cool the room. But that was just my situation. You post any pics yet of the room?


----------



## bryant228 (Jun 19, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> I don't think you'll need the portable ac. I modeled my attic grow off of yours and it was a 100 degrees outside today and my room stayed under 80 with my ac vent pretty much closed in my room. Anyways I want to thank you for making this thread it helped me figure out what I needed for mine. I got a 1000 watt in my room I thought it would make things to hot but with the ac vent in there if its open the room stays cooler then the rest of my house. anyways here are some pics of my room while I was constructing it.
> 
> this is the insulation I did
> 
> ...


Damn! Your room looks familar, lol. Well thanks for the thanks. Glad I could offer some insight. That is the main reason I started this thread. And I'm jelous of the water supply you have. I think I'm just going to have to get off my ass and get a water supply up there. 

And btw, your avatar creeps me the fuck out! lol. Who is that?



Hulk Nugs said:


> dam man your room is looking nice and full very nice setup you have going.


Thanks Nugs. Alittle too full. I'm going to have to back off the plants I think. Theres just too many in there. More then enough for the wife and me. We plan on canning most of it. Can weed last up to 5 years or so?


----------



## bryant228 (Jun 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Not sure if you guys are familiar with the user SOG...
> 
> But he's got a kick ass attic grow just starting...
> 
> ...


Yeah, that guy is the mad scientist of indoor growing. 



Bucket head said:


> dude plus rep on that set up...


Thanks man.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 19, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> Can weed last up to 5 years or so?


 
I believe after you pop the lid on the curing jars for two weeks or a month, then the jars are set for storage. I have 5 jars right now just chilling two are still in the curing stage but the other three just are in storage, every once in a while i pull the jars out and open them just to make sure no mold started growing then they get closed back up and back into storage.


----------



## cain129 (Jun 19, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> Thanks man. And no, but I'll check out your thread. I wish I had a place to grow outside here. It's just too developed where I am at.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I would have 2 fans. One for the light, and one for the room itself. I was running my main room exhaust fan too much. It was sucking the cool air out of the room before it had time to cool the room. But that was just my situation. You post any pics yet of the room?


I haven't even taken any pics of it. I will when I start getting the goodies in. Didn't get excited about the framing, Sheetrock and Spackle enough to do so but I will get some up for sure. Count on it.


----------



## bryant228 (Jun 19, 2009)

cain129 said:


> I haven't even taken any pics of it. I will when I start getting the goodies in. Didn't get excited about the framing, Sheetrock and Spackle enough to do so but I will get some up for sure. Count on it.


Sounds like your doing everything right and not half assed. Can't wait to check it out. Pop me a message when you do. 

The ventilaiton issue I had was a little bit of a bitch to work out. Just trial and error really. But it seems to work good now. You'll be fine either way. You know what your doing, so you'll be able to tweak it here and there when things get started.


----------



## cain129 (Jul 1, 2009)

Do you have any finished product yet? How much do you think you will harvest the first go around?


----------



## bryant228 (Jul 1, 2009)

cain129 said:


> Do you have any finished product yet? How much do you think you will harvest the first go around?


No, not yet. I might get 4-6 ounces off the first cycle. Then maybe 2-3 after that. I'm still getting my system down. Trying to see if topping or not topping is the way to go with my setup, I think topping so far.


----------



## cain129 (Jul 1, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> No, not yet. I might get 4-6 ounces off the first cycle. Then maybe 2-3 after that. I'm still getting my system down. Trying to see if topping or not topping is the way to go with my setup, I think topping so far.


Either that or tie them down. I would compare 3 of the same strains doing a top, non top, and a tie down. That way you can compare how an untopped plant with no growth stunting or stress from topping to a tied and trained plant with no stress or stunting and apply that to the topped comparison. 

I think I'm going to do a SCROG also in the corner.


----------



## SOG (Jul 1, 2009)

i know what your going through bra 
it pays off at the end, way go thinking out the box


----------



## cain129 (Jul 1, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> Thanks man. And no, but I'll check out your thread. I wish I had a place to grow outside here. It's just too developed where I am at.
> 
> 
> Well, I would have 2 fans. One for the light, and one for the room itself. I was running my main room exhaust fan too much. It was sucking the cool air out of the room before it had time to cool the room. But that was just my situation. You post any pics yet of the room?


All I can say now is, you told me so.


----------



## bryant228 (Jul 2, 2009)

cain129 said:


> All I can say now is, you told me so.


LOL, well I can't say that. My brothers setup just uses one fan. But he doesn't have a 1000watter though. He just has a 600watt hps. And his ballest is seperate from his light. Those ballasts put off some heat as well. His is about 10 years old and you couldn't touch it after it was on for 10 hours. He puts a fan directly on it to help cool it and keeps it out side his flower room. But the ballast I have is magnetic and It stays just alittle warm. How hot does your ballast get after it's been on for awhile?


----------



## bryant228 (Jul 2, 2009)

SOG said:


> i know what your going through bra
> it pays off at the end, way go thinking out the box


Thanks man. The hard part is over now. How are your temps holding up? Mine have been fine so far. Which makes me feel better. I had a good time going back and reading all the posts that said it couldn't be done. At least you can use your room for something else other then growing. You might have raised your property value up!


----------



## bryant228 (Jul 2, 2009)

cain129 said:


> Either that or tie them down. I would compare 3 of the same strains doing a top, non top, and a tie down. That way you can compare how an untopped plant with no growth stunting or stress from topping to a tied and trained plant with no stress or stunting and apply that to the topped comparison.
> 
> I think I'm going to do a SCROG also in the corner.


Yeah, i've tied down plants before. I think I might try that with some off the ones that are going in next week. So of the ones that are in there are topped and not topped. The topped ones seem to be getting more weight then the non topped ones.


----------



## SOG (Jul 2, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> How are your temps holding up?


i have installed a dedicated AC unit for the room, 
its currently holding 74 with no issues so far


----------



## cain129 (Jul 2, 2009)

bryant228 said:


> LOL, well I can't say that. My brothers setup just uses one fan. But he doesn't have a 1000watter though. He just has a 600watt hps. And his ballest is seperate from his light. Those ballasts put off some heat as well. His is about 10 years old and you couldn't touch it after it was on for 10 hours. He puts a fan directly on it to help cool it and keeps it out side his flower room. But the ballast I have is magnetic and It stays just alittle warm. How hot does your ballast get after it's been on for awhile?


It's interesting about the heat that is given off by the light I have. The case is made of some type of hard composite that doesn't really conduct heat very well. The glass is really the only thing that gets hot, but even then you can touch with the back of you hand for a few seconds with the fan on. The ballast I know gets super hot but because its in the case it's hard to judge. 

I will be ordering all of my prorogation/cloning materials from the horticulture source so I'm going to order a plug in variable speed switch and cut the fan speed in half. 

Like you said, I'm just going to take it step by step and get it right. Cheers!

HAPPY FOURTH OF JULY!


----------



## bryant228 (Jul 2, 2009)

SOG said:


> i have installed a dedicated AC unit for the room,
> its currently holding 74 with no issues so far


Nice. I was able to tap into the main house hvac. I just have to keep the house alittle cooler then usual. Can't wait to get my electric bill. 



cain129 said:


> It's interesting about the heat that is given off by the light I have. The case is made of some type of hard composite that doesn't really conduct heat very well. The glass is really the only thing that gets hot, but even then you can touch with the back of you hand for a few seconds with the fan on. The ballast I know gets super hot but because its in the case it's hard to judge.
> 
> I will be ordering all of my prorogation/cloning materials from the horticulture source so I'm going to order a plug in variable speed switch and cut the fan speed in half.
> 
> ...


Sounds good man. LOL, just like everything, it's all trial and error. And I've had my fair share. It doesnt matter how well you plan sometimes. 

Have a good 4th! We get to install hardwood flooring this weekend! And I totaly have no ambition to do it


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey man long time no seee .... hows everything going on your end???

If you get a chance throw up a update on how the rooms are looking i would really like to see how its all going up there and if you made anychanges to make it better.


----------



## Rocknrolla81 (Jan 27, 2014)

I no this is old but really good read enjoyed it


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 5, 2019)

Wow, can't believe I haven't posted in 9 years. I was feeling nostalgic, so I went back and re-read my journal. Long story short, kept the garden going for 5 years. It was a lifesaver during the recession. Had to stop in 2014; my daughter was born. Sorry for leaving so abruptly, but the "growers paranoia" set in. 

We're selling the house soon, so looking to do a small little grow before it gets ripped down. And wow, things have definitely changed since I stopped growing. Im glad this great community is still here.


----------



## bryant228 (Jan 5, 2019)

Rocknrolla81 said:


> I no this is old but really good read enjoyed it


I know your post is 4 years old, but thanks man. Let me see if I can find some pics. I had shit dialed in tight after 1 year.


----------



## Natethenewb (Jan 6, 2019)

bryant228 said:


> I know your post is 4 years old, but thanks man. Let me see if I can find some pics. I had shit dialed in tight after 1 year.


Just came across this, looks phenomenal don't think I'd change a thing lol. 
The wife and I just started our Endeavour together hopefully we can build something like this in the future . Congrats on the baby . my 2 (3,5) are keeping me plenty busy lol.


----------



## Dennyboy80 (Jan 13, 2019)

One of the best journals I have read on here, respect.


----------

